# Ati Radeon 9200 se (solved)

## Gentoopfuscher

Hallo, i have a very old Pc with a Ati Radeon 9200 se.

I want to know, if it is generell possible to get the actuell  xorg-server working with the old proprietär ati-driver.

What have i got to do?

I have a few friends, who are good in programming, but for myself can not, but i learn fast.Last edited by Gentoopfuscher on Fri Sep 21, 2012 9:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

The proprietary driver hasn't supported that card for close to ten years now. For what reason are you trying to use it?

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

because i have an old pc with that card in it is good enough to use it as Home PC but the Video could be better.

I have an old versin of the proprietär driver for this card and xorg i think 1.7 which worked i have been told.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

92x0 is the last release from the old r200 series and r200 has been completely supported since XFree86 and the 90's.

For a long time it was THE card to buy. And the Open Source 'radeon' driver is still supporting it as good as you can possible imagine.

I played Doom 3 through using Linux and 9200 PRO using the FOSS 'radeon' driver when it was released. 

The accelleration is full and even ATI specific features like HyperZ are supported and configurable using "x11-misc/driconf".

See the manpage that gets installed with "x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati" to enable features like Page Flipping and other performance enchancers that are not available in the DRIConf GUI.

So forget about the propietary drivers, there are faster and more complete alternatives available.

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Ok, that was an usefull answer thanks

----------

## eccerr0r

I own several of the Radeon R200-series boards because of their OSS status.  In the past they worked pretty well, but recently they've been suffering a bit of bit rot.  I was able to get Intel's onboard graphics drivers working with 3D/Wine games before my R200, and the R200 still does not draw properly, it's a bit dark... Not sure why though.

I have an Radeon 9000M (in laptop, main use, slow and draws too dark), Radeon AIW 8500DV (crashes OS on second startup of graphics mode), Radeon 9250SE (also crashes OS after heavy 3D renderring).

----------

## VoidMage

Actually, r200s haven't been working properly in the latest wine releases (since aboiut 1.5.10 or so).

In non-OpenGL apps it's likely unnoticeable, but I found one OpenGL that displays only black window initially, then shortly after crashes.

It's mesa-related - see this bug - due to the age of the hardware, both wine and mesa seem to ignore it.

----------

## eccerr0r

It's worse than that, I'm still using 1.3 wine and it does not draw opengl correctly.

Even some of native OSS apps do not draw properly, try x11-misc/xscreensaver applets (with USE=opengl of course)... Like for sproingies it does not light correctly, and pixelcity does not seem to work (black window).

Oh well... once the best, now no longer supported well.

But if all that's needed is plain 2D, I think 2D still works acceptably for the R9000M on my laptop, as well as the R9250SE AGP card in my server, window ops work quickly.  Definitely seems faster than my ATI Mach 64 Pro Turbo AGP in 2D ...

However the R8500AIW however simply does not work all the time unfortunately - can't even get into graphical mode many times - so I can't give a thumbs up for it for 2D even...

----------

## SamuliSuominen

Didn't count wine.  I'm running all my Windows applications (if any) with VirtualBox anyway.

----------

## eccerr0r

I know this would start to get off topic but how well does virtualbox passthrough work, is graphics accelerated/coprocessed when running through virtualbox?  Meaning if you were to run a 3D app, would it draw at full (or near full) speed in the virtual machine?

Always been wondering that, seems like there might well be some translation layer because it'd have to share resources with the rest of the machine...

----------

